# Testers!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

What water testers do you guys use on a regular bases like if you were going to test your water what tests would you do. Just want to make sure I am doing all the right ones.

Croz


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

on a weekly basis I check PH, ammonia, and Nitrite. The test kit also has GH(general hardness) and KH(Carbonate Hardness) but im not sure what that is?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I just test the pH value of the water every few water changes... No need to go overboard once you have a good established tank in my opinion


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I rarely test anything with the exception of my GH which I am trying to increase.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Essential:
*Ammonia
*Nitrite
*pH
*Nitrate

non essential:
*hardness
*oxygen
*anything else


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

To be honest: I tested my water just a couple of times since I got my p's, almost a year ago. I never lost a single fish to bad water quality or spikes (*knock on wood*) as of yet: all I do is observing how my fish act, and respond after water changes, equipment changes, or when I've cleaned my filter (to be honest, I'm all over them almost all the time, so I know exactly how they are).
But I must add that we have very high quality tap water over here (well, it's very suitable to use in tropical tanks, even when it comes straight from the tap).

I do not recommend other people to do this, because it is very risky (especially when you're tap water is just of avergae or lower quality), but for me it worked out all right...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> To be honest: I tested my water just a couple of times since I got my p's, almost a year ago. I never lost a single fish to bad water quality or spikes (*knock on wood*) as of yet: all I do is observing how my fish act, and respond after water changes, equipment changes, or when I've cleaned my filter (to be honest, I'm all over them almost all the time, so I know exactly how they are).
> But I must add that we have very high quality tap water over here (well, it's very suitable to use in tropical tanks, even when it comes straight from the tap).
> 
> I do not recommend other people to do this, because it is very risky (especially when you're tap water is just of avergae or lower quality), but for me it worked out all right...


 Its the same story here, I only test the water when I am buying new fish or have a problem or recovering from a problem, I don't test it all that often


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am in the process of buying a digital pH meter

other wise I use those drop solution tests by Aqua Pharm.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I am in the process of buying a digital pH meter
> 
> other wise I use those drop solution tests by Aqua Pharm.


 Yeah I want to get one too, but the cheapest price I can find around her is 100 bones plus tax... just cant see myself using that over dropping a miseralbe few drops of solution in a bit of water


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

> cheapest price I can find around her is 100 bones plus tax...


Check out Ebay, they have some for 20-30 bones.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

by-weekly check nitrite, nitrate, amonia just because it's a newly established tank.


----------

